# Urgent last resort needed!



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there anything I can do at this point. Some of you have read the sick fish post I've had in the disease section. It has taken a turn for the worst. It appears moments from death. Is there anything that can be done. It's still swimming a little but it looks terrible


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Clean out them darn rocks that he is getting beat up on-----

Might also cause a bad situation---But n e how it doesn't look good.....


----------



## 209 srt (Jan 4, 2008)

try putting him in a hospital tank but it looks to be he might be too far gone.....is he by himself just gasping on the bottom....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just uthanize the poor guy


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> try putting him in a hospital tank but it looks to be he might be too far gone.....is he by himself just gasping on the bottom....


By himself, swimming blindly as if they are his last movements.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont just let it die-

Make it die...End the misery....

I ment to remove the rocks if you were going to try and save it-
Looks like it beat it'self up pretty good on the decor in there-----It wasnt like that in the last pics we seen....

They can live for a very long time....Not sure how long though---


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Narile said:


> try putting him in a hospital tank but it looks to be he might be too far gone.....is he by himself just gasping on the bottom....


By himself, swimming blindly as if they are his last movements.
[/quote]

How high are your Nitrates exactly?


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> try putting him in a hospital tank but it looks to be he might be too far gone.....is he by himself just gasping on the bottom....


By himself, swimming blindly as if they are his last movements.
[/quote]

How high are your Nitrates exactly?
[/quote]

They were high a week ago when his ailments began, but they've been at 20 ppm for a while now. It looked like the fish's health was improving, but I came home and it was pail and all messed up. What are the possibilities, have fish ever been revived from near death?


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

wtf


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

personally, i would euthanize him if i was in your situation.... then i would clean the sh*t out of that tank and let it cycle before putting anything else in there.

also, you shoeld ditch those rocks on the bottom, they look like something you'd find in a flower bed.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Poor guy. time to let him go .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No-
I get attached to all my fish.....They are my pets/family members


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

OK, I feel terrible but if it's confirmed that it's not getting better - what do I do? Ice water?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah man, sometimes it's better to let them go in a humane way rather than have them suffer for god knows how long. i hate having to make that call wit my fish, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THATS HORRIBLE!
Put it out of its misery!


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> No-
> I get attached to all my fish.....They are my pets/family members


i dont some of my friends enter my room anymore because they dont move slow and they scare my fish. i feel horrible for your fish, i would say its time to kill him in the least painless way possible. end its suffering. i hate to see things in pain, especially when there is no hope for it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a bucket full of ice water would probably be the easiest/fastest way at this point, just make sure it's extremely cold before you drop him in


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

It just looks like it gets better sometimes, when it just chills and doesn't bug out making flips and smashing into the tank walls. But maybe I'm kidding myself. I've had it for almost 5 years.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Makes ya feel ne better-
I just had to freeze one of my "prized" gold macs.....At the 8 inch mark...
A 14 inch Jardini
And a 4 inch beautiful red zebra....

A thin bar dat at the 4 inch mark

It's not been a good week for me either...

But things have to be done sometimes...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well ultimately its up to you, he's your fish... i was just telling you what i'd do if i was in your situation


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd like to preserve it forever as well. But should I do it when it looks sick like this? Did you do it to a healthy looking fish?

P.S. I don't think I can bring myself to dump it in ice water, or euthanize it at all for that matter


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it'll be much harder to sit and watch him suffer for hours rather than just droppin him in a bucket and letting him go right away.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Wish you all could be here to watch it. You'd better be able to assess the situation better. It is swimming around. Still clumsy and pale though. I think you all get to a point where you know that it's definitely going to die. I'm sitting here thinking that maybe it will get better with the right treatments.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i used to think the same way, but whatever you end up doing, good luck


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

AKSkirmish - would you preserve a fish that looked like mine or would you do it only for healthy looking ones?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, i say put it down.
its up to you though.
sorry for him.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Unreal - I turn on the light and it BUGS out. How does a blind fish sense the light and why does it bother it? I took a video. What's the best way to show you guys, post it on youtube and link it here?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Quick question here, just wondering how a fish would come about being in this state. Are those burns or ?

And i would second the the idea of killing it. Im not a fish doctor but that guy looks like he is not going to come around. What i do is put it in a bowl, small bucket, container , where ever he fits in and fill it up with really cold water, then throw him in the freezer.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

It got sick a week ago. Things have been mentioned in the past week like ammonia burns, PH crash...

Just tested the params and the nitrates are up to 40 from 20. Not sure how that happened if all I've put into the tank is salt, baking soda and no food over the past week. Also, made many water changes.

I need to start planning its preservation or euthanization or whatever. I have to go to sleep soon and I don't know if it'll make it through the night.

This is the hardiest fish ever. In five years it has had its share of scares and always came out on top. If I had gross gurke or dr. giggle's knowledge, I'd know what to do right now but chances are from the picture they'd tell me to euthanize also.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Could salt help a fish in this situation? Today was my planned third dose of .1% per day. Could salt bring a fish to this level of illness?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've read your sick thread post, and it seems like you tried every possible solution you could at your hands with no success. I would just let it go, prepare a bucket with water in it, put some ice and let the ice melt first and then just put him in it. It's better than just to let it sit there and suffer. That condition he's in makes me sad.

He's already seems blind, has alot of injuries and seems lifeless, dont let it suffer anymore!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Those pictures were tough to look at. I think everybody is right about putting it down.

Question; is ice water more effective than rubbing alcohol?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Those pictures were tough to look at. I think everybody is right about putting it down.
> 
> Question; is ice water more effective than rubbing alcohol?


Its probably like freezing to death or drinking gasoline, both unpleasant.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for all the sincere posts. I have never had to consider this before. I am not sure if I can pull the trigger.

And I still don't know what it means that when I turn on the hood lamp, the fish goes nuts. It's blind for goodness sake.

I just can't kill it. If there is a 5% chance it'll survive its illness, I would rather give it that chance.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I used clove oil with my red. He was out in 10 seconds. Watching it suffer is worse that putting it down.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm losing sleep over a fish. I'm definitely not getting a CAT or a DOG. I'm letting nature run its course.

I made a 30% water change to dilute the nitrates and added conditioner to neutralize the chlorine and whatever else. I don't think melafix would help at this stage so I'm leaving it out. The salinity is still at .2%, I did not add the last dose. You all are probably right that I should have put it down. Hopefully it is alive in the morning and doing better. Maybe it's not even blind. Maybe it's wishful thinking.

Good night all.









P.S. The bug out crazy reaction to the hood lamp being turned on is like clockwork. That is a huge mystery to me. It never reacted like this when it was healthy and had its vision. I would be intrigued to hear from the experts.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

if you care for it like a family member than why are you leeting it suffer? Its in obvious pain and discontent! Please stop discusing it and do whats right.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Stop by your local fish shop and get a bottle of PimaFix 16 oz and MelaFix 16 oz bottle. Put him in a seperate tank perferably a 20 gallon tank, or a large tub that's over 10gallons, use the entire bottle of the Pimafix and turn up your temperature to 82 degrees and remove your carbon from your filter. The water will smell like herbal medicine. Just let him sit in the water and watch him as the days goes by, see if he improves. If he doesn't improve any bit, pour the other bottle of Melafix and see what happeneds. I actually tried this with one of my Piranha, but he wasn't that bad of a situation as yours. For a week I left the Pimafix and Melafix in there and he recovered and is good as new now.

If that's was my Piranha, and if I don't want to put it to sleep, that would be my last resort. It may work, depending on his strenght of taking the overdosing of both medicine. Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Narile said:


> AKSkirmish - would you preserve a fish that looked like mine or would you do it only for healthy looking ones?


I would preserve ne fish that I liked.....No matter the condition...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think you should do one of two things:
if you are going to try to save it, do EVERYTHING you possibly can to save it.
if not, then put it down.
letting it fodder isnt fair to the fish.
i would start with removing all the decor from the tank, or moving him to a separate tank, and do what LS1 said.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Those pictures were tough to look at. I think everybody is right about putting it down.
> 
> Question; is ice water more effective than rubbing alcohol?


I used it for my cafish, he is still in there.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

If it were me I would put him down. Its sad but it would end the suffering. Say your goodbyes and put him in a bucket of icewater. It really doesnt look like he is going to recover.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

It looks like it's doing a little better. One caveat though - last night I thought the dosage was 1 tsp of baking soda per 15 gallons but later found out it's 1 per 50 gallons. So right now the PH is 7, up from 6 or lower yesterday and my water is really cloudy. Did I just kill off all my bacteria? I'm going to check the rest of the parameters.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Narile said:


> It looks like it's doing a little better. One caveat though - last night I thought the dosage was 1 tsp of baking soda per 15 gallons but later found out it's 1 per 50 gallons. So right now the PH is 7, up from 6 or lower yesterday and my water is really cloudy. Did I just kill off all my bacteria? I'm going to check the rest of the parameters.


If that fish has not died from the drastic raise in pH he is one hardy mofo. /waits on test results.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> It looks like it's doing a little better. One caveat though - last night I thought the dosage was 1 tsp of baking soda per 15 gallons but later found out it's 1 per 50 gallons. So right now the PH is 7, up from 6 or lower yesterday and my water is really cloudy. Did I just kill off all my bacteria? I'm going to check the rest of the parameters.


If that fish has not died from the drastic raise in pH he is one hardy mofo. /waits on test results.
[/quote]

Still alive. PH - 7 Ammonia - 0 Nitrites - 0 Nitrates - 10-20 Temp - 84. Water is still cloudy.

At one point yesterday when I was posting all this, it was floating on its side motionless. I thought it died. Now it's alive and swimming. It's still sick though. This fish is the toughest I've ever seen.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish is still alive and has healed in some places but developed a new sore somewhere else. I think it can be saved but I just don't have the expertise. Can one of you come over? Any experts in New York City?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Your water params have greatly improved. I would not worry too much about the cloudiness because its probably caused by stirring up the gravel. What I would do is 30% water change once a week going forward, leave the lights off completely, and basically leave him alone for the exception of feeding him once in a while. Leave a concentration of salt in the tank over the next couple of weeks. You can have 1 teaspoon per gallon predissolved and poured into the tank, not on the fish obviously, and remove the salt via weekly water changes over the next month. I believe if he made it this far with what he's been put through the rest is a cake walk and he will be ok. Good luck.

P.S... Not sure if you know this but p's are illegal in NYC so I wouldnt be inviting strangers from a board over. You're just asking for trouble :laugh:


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Your water params have greatly improved. I would not worry too much about the cloudiness because its probably caused by stirring up the gravel. What I would do is 30% water change once a week going forward, leave the lights off completely, and basically leave him alone for the exception of feeding him once in a while. Leave a concentration of salt in the tank over the next couple of weeks. You can have 1 teaspoon per gallon predissolved and poured into the tank, not on the fish obviously, and remove the salt via weekly water changes over the next month. I believe if he made it this far with what he's been put through the rest is a cake walk and he will be ok. Good luck.
> 
> P.S... Not sure if you know this but p's are illegal in NYC so I wouldnt be inviting strangers from a board over. You're just asking for trouble :laugh:


Haha, actually I knew that but wasn't consciously thinking about it. I've had the P for so long, it slipped my mind. I know the fish is still hanging around but it doesn't look healthy or anything close to that. The fish is ridiculously tough and I feel like there is more I can do. By the way, I checked the PH 14 hours after that post you read and it's now at 7.6 and all the other readings are the same. I think the concentration of salt in the tank right now is about .4% so I'm going to stop dosing it. If the fish is being treated with salt, is there a need for melafix because I ran out.

Oh and it isn't quite in shape to eat. It barely does any swimming.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't know if its been mentioned yet but you should leave his tank light off and possibly think about covering the tank with a sheet. 
Anything you can do to prevent excitement or shock.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

is it still living?


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

fett529 said:


> is it still living?


Still alive.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Do the best you can to keep the PH stable. I PM'ed you on the rest.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Narile said:


> A lot of its skin eroded from whatever burn it had. * Is it normal for me to be sad about a fish's death?* I'm really upset.


yeah its pretty normal. When my snakehead died I pretty much all but gave up on fish keeping. right now i'm maintaining my tanks simply out of nessicessity, since I still have some fish that I have to care for. Aside from that I just don't care anymore. I haven't bothered with keeping up my plants either. I guess i'm just depressed.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> I don't know if its been mentioned yet but you should leave his tank light off and possibly think about covering the tank with a sheet.
> Anything you can do to prevent excitement or shock.


Best advise at this moment to not add more stress than the fish already is under. Salt and proper water changes and darkness. By adding more and more meds you may be doing more harm than good. Give the advise me and DonH gave you time to mature.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> A lot of its skin eroded from whatever burn it had. * Is it normal for me to be sad about a fish's death?* I'm really upset.


yeah its pretty normal. When my snakehead died I pretty much all but gave up on fish keeping. right now i'm maintaining my tanks simply out of nessicessity, since I still have some fish that I have to care for. Aside from that I just don't care anymore. I haven't bothered with keeping up my plants either. I guess i'm just depressed.
[/quote]

Sorry to derail-

Must give me info on the death of your SH man--

That f'in sucks....

Pm me Sir...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Will he eat anything??? If he eats anything, this is a good sign. Just turn all the lights off!!!!!! This is very important!!!!! It is going to stress him out. That is a very nice specimen. I would definitely preserve that fish! Lets hope it doesn't go that way though. Good luck, man!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

This is unbelievable. I thought this poor guy was dead the first time I saw a picture of him. Good luck man, I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> This is unbelievable. I thought this poor guy was dead the first time I saw a picture of him. Good luck man, I really hope he pulls through.


It's laying on its side but still breathing. I have treated with several methods and am sitting back to let the treatments mature. I think the only thing I have not tried is Formalin. This fish's toughness is rare, it would be sad to see it lose the battle.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if this guy pulls through and makes a full recovery, i'll be the first person to admit that you made the right decision to not put him down, but i'll also be the first to say that he will be the toughest god damned piranha i've ever seen, haha. good luck bro


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would: seperate into a 10-20g hospital tank with no decoratins. It looks like the water chemistry was annoying it so it was flashing. Those also look like crushed brick or lava and those could definitly cut him up. I would treat him with salt but put a big effort to keep the ph stable and nitrates and ammonia at 0. If you arnt sure about something (baking soda) ask before you do anyhtign becasue a quick cange in ph could of killed even a healthy fish. Bump up the temp to about 82, dose with salt (one tablespoon per 5 gals), great filtration and frequent water change schedule (daily at about 4% of the tanks volume per day (alwasy dechlorinate the new water first and make sure its at the same ph value).


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, good luck with this......


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

It just lays on its side and does not move. It just breathes. Maybe once a day if I expose it to light, it'll swim awkwardly on its side. Its coloration is there. Maybe its swim bladder stopped functioning. I think we have a vegetable on our hands.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Narile said:


> It just lays on its side and does not move. It just breathes. Maybe once a day if I expose it to light, it'll swim awkwardly on its side. Its coloration is there. Maybe its swim bladder stopped functioning. I think we have a vegetable on our hands.


You need to stop turning the light on dude and stressing him out. Its only been 6 days since DonH gave you the proper advice. Do a 25% water change and let him be. Make sure you are adding the same temp back in. Dont forget the conditioner otherwise chlorine and or chloramines will stress him.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> It just lays on its side and does not move. It just breathes. Maybe once a day if I expose it to light, it'll swim awkwardly on its side. Its coloration is there. Maybe its swim bladder stopped functioning. I think we have a vegetable on our hands.


You need to stop turning the light on dude and stressing him out. Its only been 6 days since DonH gave you the proper advice. Do a 25% water change and let him be. Make sure you are adding the same temp back in. Dont forget the conditioner otherwise chlorine and or chloramines will stress him.
[/quote]

I don't turn on the light at all. I have a sheet covering the tank to keep him in very low light. When I expose him to light, it's my lifting of the sheet on the corner where it lies just to check if it still alive. I started treating with maracyn 2 but stopped when you or gurke told me to stop with the meds. Now I just check the forum 3 times a day and monitor the fish until any of you tell me something differently. Thanks.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I just lifted the curtain from the tank to check the PH and it swam on its side very awkwardly. There is still life in this fish. PH is still 7.6ish so I think it stabilized. I'm going to make a water change soon. I need buoyancy cures because right now it looks like swim bladder sickness. It just stays in the corner on its side just breathing and doing not much else for days at a time unless I lift the sheet from the tank and expose it to light. What has caused it to be so sensitive to the light? Light brings it to life or just disturbs it. Probably the latter. Should I try to drop food by its mouth? It hasn't eaten in 3 weeks.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

got any recent pics? if he looks any worse than before you should seriously consider putting him down.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

confused said:


> got any recent pics? if he looks any worse than before you should seriously consider putting him down.


Just took these right now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My former rhom went through these syptoms almost exactly. According to Narile the problem started prior to his adjusting the PH. But, I haven't followed all his threads. 
To medicate or not to medicate is a crapshoot at this point. 
Ryan advised me on his medication method (GG knows him) but it's a rough cocktail of meds that could do him in for good (or help). 
Not to sound grim, but when my rhom (my avatar) got to this point, I put him in the freezer.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

UPDATE: It hasn't eaten in three weeks so I decided to attach a piece of telapia onto the end of a skewer and bring it to its mouth. I did that and there was no reaction for four second. Then it snagged it. It is still on its side as shown in the photos above. All I've given it for the past 5 days is a water change and darkness. For weeks, it has survived intense ailments and I didn't want it to die of starvation.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Narile said:


> UPDATE: It hasn't eaten in three weeks so I decided to attach a piece of telapia onto the end of a skewer and bring it to its mouth. I did that and there was no reaction for four second. Then it snagged it. It is still on its side as shown in the photos above. All I've given it for the past 5 days is a water change and darkness. For weeks, it has survived intense ailments and I didn't want it to die of starvation.
> 
> Any thoughts?


He ate laying flat on his side?

Right now, lack of food is the least of his problems. Fish (any fish) can go months without eating. Don't worry about starvation, it won't happen.


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

have you tried an air bubble curtain at all? Sometimes I've gotten fish resuscitated with holding them over air bubbles in a net where they are upright for a while and see if they fight the current from the bubbles or not. I've brought back a couple of cichlids that got out and I found half dry on my carpet with air curtains.

Just an idea, I don't know if it will help or not, good luck


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i know its a tough decision but i think i would put him down.
thats just me, he doesnt look good, and laying on his side like that, its hard to look at for me, and i know u love him so it must be harder for you. 
but you may want to think about whats best for him.
Take a step back and ask yourself if he has gotten any better. Dont think for you, think for him. 
But thats just my opinion, i know that your in a tough spot, so im not trying to be insensitive, he just doesnt look good man.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dont put him down, my caribe was like this for about a week and a half i hd him propped up with a slow moving power head facing his mouth, he was pretty much strapped down, unless he was at pretty close to full strength he couldent move but was breathing and how feeds right out of my hands and is doing amazing. he looks like hes in bad shape but i have seen fish come back from way worse especially p's


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

wow.....thats terrible looking! He's in obvious distress but we all know you past trying to let him leave in pain. What else is there?


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I never thought I'd be typing this to you guys. Here is an update:

The piranha's health has improved. After 1-2 weeks of no buoyancy or movement, it is swimming upright. Although swimming a bit jerky and lopsided, it seems to respond to my movements near the tank. It still has a few sores, marks, fungus etc.. but for the first time in over two weeks, I can see its pupils. I lifted the curtain from the tank to make a water change and take pictures for you guys.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

wow. thats awesome! glad to hear its doing better. i hope it makes a full recovery. i bet your glad you didnt put it down.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He is looking a lot better. Congrats dude. Hopefully he will be fully healed soon.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good news.
Keep us updated and post some pics of him in a few weeks.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy crap, it looks like he's actually going to make it!!!!








This thread should be pinned, if for nothing else as a testament to just how f*cking tough these fish are.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Awesome.... Im sure DonH will be thrilled to hear to. Most stories end in disaster. It is nice to hear a success story every once in a while. Not out of the woods completely, but hopefully he'll start to eat and will recover nicely. Keep that pH stabile Narile.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Absolutely incredible. Keep doing what you are doing and he just might pull through. Definitely made a significant change didn't he??? Awesome!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

any new pictures?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

been following this story from the beginning.......i am impressed.......good luck


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good job
you get an A
The plus comes with the next round of pics of him eating!


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Good job
> you get an A
> The plus comes with the next round of pics of him eating!


The fish is at about 75% capacity and appears, after several stimuli, to NOT be blind. I cannot believe it. Without further adieu, does this earn the plus?

In the last picture, it is about to snag a piece of tilapia.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, I just jumped on this topic now because I haven't been on much recently, but that's an amazing story. I'm so glad he's recovering. He looks very good now. I definitely agree with everyone else though. I'd get rid of the rocks. They look like they could be dangerous. Wait until he's fully recovered though, you still don't want to stress him. I'd give him a little longer until he looks like he's 100%, then run some carbon to take out all the meds and stuff and monitor closely for another month or so to make sure he stays healthy before you change too much. You've done a great job!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

so when i said to just put your fish in the freezer....... i didn't really mean it







hahah

Great work though. Its amazing that he came to even being back upright. So where everyone else would have put it down, you stuck with it and now you have bragging rights hahha


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> so when i said to just put your fish in the freezer....... i didn't really mean it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, but to clarify on the freezer/ice water, it's not like freezing to death for a human. A human is warm blooded and will take a LONG time to freeze to death and will suffer. Fish are cold blooded and will fall asleep rather quickly and die painlessly and without suffering. I know I read a couple of posts through the thread where I could tell people were hesitant about it or thought it would be an uncomfortable experience for the fish. Luckily in this case we don't have to test that out!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

SVTPiranha said:


> so when i said to just put your fish in the freezer....... i didn't really mean it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, but to clarify on the freezer/ice water, it's not like freezing to death for a human. A human is warm blooded and will take a LONG time to freeze to death and will suffer. Fish are cold blooded and will fall asleep rather quickly and die painlessly and without suffering. I know I read a couple of posts through the thread where I could tell people were hesitant about it or thought it would be an uncomfortable experience for the fish. Luckily in this case we don't have to test that out!
[/quote]

Ya thats what i was trying to say on another thread posted about why kill a piranhas or something like that. Ice cold water then into the freezer, Bam. Done.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks for not listening to us








good work with that guy. 
i cant believe he is actually coming around


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Nick G said:


> *thanks for not listening to us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! ya good call.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

Today I dropped chunks into the tank and he snagged all of them before they hit the floor. Another milestone set! The way he darted at the food seemed a little different than his old self. Almost as if he has an aqua-limp. I say he's at 85% and may never get to 100% due to the injuries and length of illness. Nevertheless, this is the greatest outcome ever. I want to thank each and every one of you for your contributions to my various posts. I would like to make a donation to this selfless site to show my appreciation and to make a toast to this extraordinary piranha.

Here's to five MORE years. Cheers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...that is great news. Well done.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

good job bro he loooks much better now keep up the good work.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> *thanks for not listening to us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! ya good call.
[/quote]
i knew it would live


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

good job on bringing him back from the brink but hes still an ugly bastard


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Amazing! I really had this fish one fin in the grave from the get-go of this story. This might be the biggest "fish pulls through" story ever!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Got any more updated pics? I followed this story from the original disease/parasite thread to this one and i couldnt believe it. Man to see you stick this thing out was unbelievable and the recovery of this P is a testimonial of how strong these fish are. The mods need to create a survival or medic award cause what you and your fish did is mind boggling.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i agree^^^^
any recent pics?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bump.. Dont wanna lose this thread. Hopefully Narile can post some pics.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

good job omg


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

G-G-G GODLIKE


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Narile said:


> Good job
> you get an A
> The plus comes with the next round of pics of him eating!


The fish is at about 75% capacity and appears, after several stimuli, to NOT be blind. I cannot believe it. Without further adieu, does this earn the plus?

In the last picture, it is about to snag a piece of tilapia.








[/quote]

Love the last shot!!!!

You get the +!


----------

